# ما هو الــ سولو؟



## mohasoli (10 فبراير 2011)

أنا مبتدئ في عالم الصابون السائل

أعطاني البائع مادة لعمل عرق للصابون قال أسمها "سولو" توضع على الصابون بعد إذابتها في الماء

فما هو الأسم العلمي للمادة ؟ وما هي الكمية المناسبة لبرميل 120لتر؟


----------



## mohasoli (11 فبراير 2011)

هو الموضوع صعب ولا إيه يا إخواني؟
على فكرة السولو مثل الملح ويذوب في الماء بسرعة كبيرة


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (11 فبراير 2011)

هذه المادة اسمها بولى اكريلمايد


----------



## mohasoli (12 فبراير 2011)

1خالد يونس1 قال:


> هذه المادة اسمها بولى اكريلمايد



جزاكم الله خيراً أخ خالد على الرد
لكن دي غير البولي خالص ، الكيلو منها بخمسة جنيه بس ، الرجل قالي حط 2كيلو على البرميل 120كليو
وفعلاً بتعمل لزوجة عالية لحظة وضعها على الصابون


----------



## فتحى الفرماوى (13 فبراير 2011)

السولو هو : ملح كبريتات المغنيسيوم المائى وهى مصنعها فى الفيوم وتأتى بالشكارة الشكارة وزن 25 كيلو بسعر 35 جنيه 
وتوضع مباشرة فى البرميل دون ذوبانها فى الماء مع التقليب الجيد ويفضل وضعها آخر مرحلة خالص فى الصابون بعد تشطيب البرميل تانى يوم اى بعد تخمير البرميل وتكملته بالماء ثانى يوم ووضع الريحة واللون والمادة الحافظة يوضع ساعتها آخر حاجة السولو 
ويوضع من 2 كيلو الى 2.5 كيلو على البرميل ال 120 لتر 

ولا يفضل فى هذه الطريقة وضع مغلظات آخرى مع السولو كالتايلوز او البولى أكرلمايد أو ملح الطعام 

فالسولو وحده يآتى بالمطلوب 

كما يفضل وضع السولو مع السلفونيك الشفاف وأن يراعى خفض نسبة السلفونيك فى البرميل ال 120 لتر الى 9 كيلو وزيادة نسبة التكسابون الى 2.5 كيلو


----------



## mohasoli (14 فبراير 2011)

فتحى الفرماوى قال:


> السولو هو : ملح كبريتات المغنيسيوم المائى وهى مصنعها فى الفيوم وتأتى بالشكارة الشكارة وزن 25 كيلو بسعر 35 جنيه
> وتوضع مباشرة فى البرميل دون ذوبانها فى الماء مع التقليب الجيد ويفضل وضعها آخر مرحلة خالص فى الصابون بعد تشطيب البرميل تانى يوم اى بعد تخمير البرميل وتكملته بالماء ثانى يوم ووضع الريحة واللون والمادة الحافظة يوضع ساعتها آخر حاجة السولو
> ويوضع من 2 كيلو الى 2.5 كيلو على البرميل ال 120 لتر
> 
> ...



جزيتم خيراً أخي فتحي
فعلاً أنا كنت شاكك في الموضوع أن السولو ده هو الملح الانجليزي ( كبريتات الماغنسيوم ) بس مش متأكد ، ولما سألت عليه الراجل قلي اسم غريب (للتمويه يعني) علشان السعر

ولو كملت جميلك بترشيح افضل طريقة لعمل البريل علشان في خلطات كتيييير بالمنتدى!!!
:20::75::20:


----------



## م / محمد عوض (15 سبتمبر 2011)

*تمام*



فتحى الفرماوى قال:


> السولو هو : ملح كبريتات المغنيسيوم المائى وهى مصنعها فى الفيوم وتأتى بالشكارة الشكارة وزن 25 كيلو بسعر 35 جنيه
> وتوضع مباشرة فى البرميل دون ذوبانها فى الماء مع التقليب الجيد ويفضل وضعها آخر مرحلة خالص فى الصابون بعد تشطيب البرميل تانى يوم اى بعد تخمير البرميل وتكملته بالماء ثانى يوم ووضع الريحة واللون والمادة الحافظة يوضع ساعتها آخر حاجة السولو
> ويوضع من 2 كيلو الى 2.5 كيلو على البرميل ال 120 لتر
> 
> ...


الله ينور عليــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــك


----------



## moh2002 (25 سبتمبر 2011)

عندي سوال لحضرتك بسيط لو حطيت 2 كيلو هيديني قوام كويس ولزاجة عالية طيب بالنسبة للرغوة هل بتكون موجودة ولا بتقل وعلشان كدة بزود في التكسابون علشان اعوض دة


----------



## امير الهوارى (26 فبراير 2014)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
اخى الحبيب السولو هو ملح ماغنسيوم 
ويمكن الاستغناء عنه واستعمال ملح طعام


----------



## aly25hassan (6 مارس 2014)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
السولو بيستخدم فى الشتاء وملح الطعام يستخدم فى الصيف
لان السولو يمنع التغبيش فى الشتاء*


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (22 مارس 2014)

هناك تركيبات كثيره جدا وكلها لا تحيد عن المواصفات - من ناحية نسبةالماده الفعاله وتعدد المواد المنظفه الرئيسيه والمساعده واشتراطات الرغوه الوفيره او محدوديتها
واحتوائها على المحسنات والمكيفات من عدمه - لو التزمنا بها لن نجد اسئله من التى تقابلنا كثيرا فى الموقع- ويدور الجميع فى فلك الرد احيانا الخاطئ واحيانا المصيب- ما الدافع لكل ذلك- لو التزمنا سنجد نوعيية الاسئله تنحصر فى مهارات التصنيع ..ومواصفات الخامات .. الخ ولن نقترب من الاجتهادات المحيره......... نجرب ونرى


----------



## abo amal (6 يناير 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا كثيرا


----------



## الجريسي (7 فبراير 2015)

بوركت جهودكم


----------

